# weather in Northern states



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing could be done to keep them from going backwards when it started snowing........queens that are bred not to shut down were shut down.............Dandelions are starting to bloom....rain in the forecast for to many days next week......fed syrup to all hives today.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I got some real booming five frame nucs of carnies the middle of April and I thought it was just me that had bees standing still! They have just now started seriously laying. I have previously just had Italians and thought the change in stock was why nothing was happening.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I fed mine pretty heavy before I shipped them out. The last load will be getting to Wi tom.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Trevor Mansell said:


> The last load will be getting to Wi tom.


Drop off a couple in N.Ill! Still waiting for pacakages!

I started two packages on the 10th of April. Buddy saw them carrying pollen, and it seems they are building pretty well.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Trevor, you sure aren't late getting to WI this year. Ours were unloaded into the snowbanks in early April, and we have had to feed, feed, feed. Gone through a tanker and a half so far, getting another delivered tomorrow morning. Yes, they slowed way down with this terrible weather, but still way ahead of the overwintered in Wisconsin bees. Hoping that forecast of rain for next week is as wrong as all those forecasts of warmer weather they kept giving us that never materialized.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope for the best.weather is starting to break,and the dandalions are blooming.3 loads leaving this weekend.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I gave one hive about 20 pounds of honey about 3 weeks ago, I checked yesterday and its nearly all gone. I think there is a potential tragedy out there for a lot of beeks - the strongest hives could starve. Starving in May! Crazy! I was thinking about posting a thread on this yesterday. 
Can the veterans tell us if we need to adapt in any specific way? Is it too early to get the supers on the hives that have enough stores?


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Just think of all the packages that still are arriving in Wisconsin. I want bees, but not at their expense.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

People are talking about moving honey around to feed bees. Apple blossom, and therefore dandelion bloom, in the Champlain Valley of NY is predicted, by the orchard owners, to be between the 15th and 20th. I may have to go somewhere for syrup.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Apple bloom look to be a couple weeks away here {MA} according to one of my growers. Put some fondant on several hives yesterday.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Apple bloom just starting here in Northern Ohio. Orchard called yesterday and wanted 25 hives today. Said some early varieties are blooming and others will on first sunny warm day, which he hopes will be in the next 2 to 3 days. Otherwise been bad here also, cold and rain, we missed first 10 days of dandelion.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Dandelions are going strong and the cherry trees are just starting to bloom. Lots of rain and cold crappy weather here but at least an occasional warm sunny day thrown in once in a while to help the bees out. They have been really working on the warm days and going through the syrup but sure don't hardly touch it on the crappy cold days and are clustered over the brood nest to try to keep things warm. Haven't even made my splits yet as things seem to be way behind and don't want to lose bees by splitting during this cold weather like I did last year. (finished the splits on 85 deg weather and 1 week later it was 23 deg. for a high and 6 inches of fresh snow in the valleys).
Not Good! 
Hopefully this turns into a great honey season like last year when things finally warmed after piles of rain and the bloom just kept going through most of the season! 
Best of luck to you all!


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Bees are bringing in loads of pollen. Just about every bee returning.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Farmer called for bees for his apples, put them in this morning, good bloom starting on apples.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Central Wisconsin,
Weather here has been terrible. Lows below freezing and highs in the forties. Lots of RAIN. The extended forcast for the next week is lower 40s at night to 50-60 during the day. Rain forcast every day for the next week. Today is rainy, windy and temps in the low 50s. By windy I mean gusts of up to 45 mph. Severe storms south and east of us. Only good news was the dandelions started blooming today! YEAH!!!


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

I did catch a peice on npr today about our bloom ...Mi ...we had a evil Apr ..It was cold,rain ,,ice still in the river ..I taked to my bro and our river temp is at 42 when it should be 52 , My trees just busted out today ..all at the same time ..apple, pear ,peach . The good news is that they didnt get hiit with frost . I havent talked with my cousins about thier blueberrys on the other side of the state yet .I for one would rather have a late bloom over frost ..ice . My lawn was cut testerday ,,not a dandylion ..and today they where everywhere . Well...at least it didnt snow on my birthday .


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I'm impatiently waiting for my first bees, but do understand. On the positive side, all that used equipment I bought is really getting worked into shape. The most difficult skill to master is going from violent scraping and sanding to gently inserting foundation into frames. Broke quite a few before mastering a soft fingers technique.

Getting sick of reading and want to BEE a beekeeper now!


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Put bee in back on March 29,30 and up until the last week the bees didn't see to many sunny days. April had 12.75" of rain. 5 weeks and only had about 8 fly days. Having to back up queen shippment for splits and packages. Package order for May 15 looks to be more like June 1. Only able to split 1/10 hives and most years I'll spliting 1/3 hives by know. A lot of split boxes still sitting in the shop without bees. :waiting: The feed bill this year is alreally up 15%. I just hope the farmer get in soon too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I saw the first ground being worked yesterday evening. I bet they tried to plant something today. That will be the first in the county. Most years only the stragglers would be left with ground to plant. 

Look for food prices to go higher!

Tom


----------



## Birds&Bees (Feb 26, 2009)

Manitoba is experiencing a much delayed, cold and wet spring, willow and poplar are blooming with few days to gather pollen. Rain and cool this week. The rain needs to stop and with ideal drying conditions, farmers may start scratching the ground in a few weeks, likely to be a delayed bloom which would be good since the bees are far behind normal plus there has been high mortality amongst various producers throughout the province. If the moisture doesn't stop, there will be a lot of unseeded land this year. Unprecedented flooding throughout the province this spring!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

sevenmmm said:


> Getting sick of reading and want to BEE a beekeeper now!


You can start on sunday when you pick up your nucs


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Beeslave said:


> You can start on sunday


Oh baby!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a pic, airing out the merchandise.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

your pic doesn't work


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

today it does, I wish I could sun anything


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*WI weather forecast.............Nectar galore*

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!..................If ya haven't supered your bees your late..........Excellant dandelion flow............Yellow Rocket is starting.....Honeysuckle Bush is at green bud stage and opening soon(10 days approx)...........It's going to bee a good year for Locust(No late frosts to kill the flower buds and the cold weather kept them dormant longer)..........Plenty of ground moisture for clover bloom........Praying for drought conditions in August for the Alfalfa flow


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: WI weather forecast.............Nectar galore*

I want my bees!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: WI weather forecast.............Nectar galore*

Six weeks ago I was where you are now and it is a terrible anticipation. It has finally warmed up. they are finally building fairly fast. I have marveled at how singularly docile they have been. Today for the first time, I met angry bees when I popped a lid. I was happy that I had decided to wear a veil. They were mostly bluffing though I did take one on the underside of my forearm. I wonder if this is somehow the first warriors of the new queen??? If they go on this aggressively, she will find herself moved to a different location so I can fully enjoy the rest of my kittens. Could they be getting aggressive five weeks into a new queen?? I would hardly think so. Best of luck to you.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

Going on 7 weeks since shaking bees in. Most hive have 5-8 frames of brood, but way behind for this time of the year. April was cold and wet and May hasn't changed much.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

Not looking any better here in Maine, bees, plants, and weather all way behind. My queens from VA are gonna be late, and I was complaining, now I'm thinking late may not be late enough. Have a few queens in the dresser drawer, but it's supposed to rain for 2 or 3 more days (total 4 or 5 straight) I may have to do something with them in the rain 

And I'm getting several calls a day from people looking for nuc's, they can't find any.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

RAIN, RAIN GO AWAY, COME BACK IN A WEEK OR 2. 
Cold and wet, how is a guy to make splits in this crap.:scratch: I can't remember this many days of rain in one year, atless in a row. Looks like I might get a half day in on Friday. With 100+ queens I have my work cut out for me!!!:s


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

We are sending more weather your way from the West Coast. Heavy feeding mode here.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

having so much fun, still not able to get into many yards, finally had to borrow a 4 wheeler and carry 8 honey supers in at at time. need to get nucs off this weekend going to have to do it again. right now everything is blooming at once and its still raining.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

It was supposed to rain all this week here, but it keeps getting backed off. Now it is supposed to start Friday. It has been half way warm. I put queens in some splits early today to beat the rain and it fooled me and got nicer all day. Ya can cuss the rain, but without it, absolutely nothing happens! Be a great crop next year!


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

Does anybody know what is going on in Maine?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

Can't speak to the blueberry areas, but here in Western Maine, my bees aren't flying much. It has rained, drizzled and the sky was dark and cloudy when it wasn't doing those for a week straight now. Started right about the time dandelions peaked. We had two periods of sun yesterday. for a total of about an hour.

Today's forecast is for partly sunny skies but it's about 12:30 and I haven't seen it yet. It isn't raining though, about 55 ° and a few bees are making half-hearted foraging trips.

The forecast for the next week here is cloudy with chances of showers and storms. 

Wayne


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: NW Ohio still forecasting another week of rain*

Here in Connecticut, we've probably had 5 inches of rain in the last 2 weeks, the sun just popped out for a minute and disappeared again. Last weekend wasn't too bad, I was able to get inspections done. Hives are building up nicely from packages, but haven't moved up into the upper deeps yet. I'm seeing some chalkbrood, probably from all the moisture around, even though I have SBB and plenty of ventilation. Maybe someday it will dry out - I feel for the folks in Seattle...


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Still more rain here in KY !!. This is the coldest, wettest spring since we moved here in 1998.....not much honey from the spring


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

Cold lows in 40s,high 60s and wet in South Dakota


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally some heat here in MA. 80's yesterday and through next week. Here comes the flow!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A tough spring in North Ca too.

http://www.redding.com/news/2011/may/26/natures-cruelty-whacks-farmers/

Well, back to making splits in the rain and snow.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so sick of rain and mud. Trying to finish doing splits, and started cutting queen cells. Hives are ready to get to work. Just need some sun and warmer weather.:thumbsup:


----------

